# Thighs bigger than your waist



## AMbomb (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone have thighs bigger than their waist?


----------



## Placebo (May 28, 2008)

Well,
I can tell you that my girlfriend's thighs are bigger than my waist 

But I don't think that's what you're looking for.


----------



## ilovesecretb (May 28, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Well,
> I can tell you that my girlfriend's thighs are bigger than my waist
> 
> But I don't think that's what you're looking for.



Yeah, that I find that both scary and sexy how a SSBBW's thigh is bigger than a guy's upper body


----------



## VVET (May 28, 2008)

I know a gal (haven't heard from her in 9 months) that had posted equal waist and thigh measurements.


----------



## pudgy (May 28, 2008)

ilovesecretb said:


> Yeah, that I find that both scary and sexy how a SSBBW's thigh is bigger than a guy's upper body



She doesn't really have to be a SSBBW. I have a 34 inch waist and a couple of my bottom-heavy friends certainly have thighs larger than that, and I'd be exaggerating if I said they weighed 200 lbs.


----------



## AMbomb (May 29, 2008)

pudgy said:


> She doesn't really have to be a SSBBW. I have a 34 inch waist and a couple of my bottom-heavy friends certainly have thighs larger than that, and I'd be exaggerating if I said they weighed 200 lbs.



Thighs more than 34 inches, but weighing less than 200 lbs? Are they extremely short?


----------



## AMbomb (May 29, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Well,
> I can tell you that my girlfriend's thighs are bigger than my waist
> 
> But I don't think that's what you're looking for.



What are your respective heights and weights?


----------



## Placebo (May 29, 2008)

AMbomb said:


> What are your respective heights and weights?


erm, myself : 6'1", 32/33 waist


----------



## Fascinita (May 29, 2008)

AMbomb said:


> Does anyone have thighs bigger than their waist?



Hmmm... No. But my waist is bigger than my thighs! :smitten: Does that count? No?


----------



## exile in thighville (May 29, 2008)

This is a pretty fair, hot question.


----------



## Gingembre (May 29, 2008)

Yeah my thighs are bigger than my waist. Not bigger than round my belly & hips, but bigger than my waist certainly.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Yeah my thighs are bigger than my waist. Not bigger than round my belly & hips, but bigger than my waist certainly.



 you find new ways to prove your hotness all the time lol


----------



## AMbomb (May 30, 2008)

Placebo said:


> erm, myself : 6'1", 32/33 waist



How much do you weigh? How tall is she and how much does she weigh?


----------



## AMbomb (May 30, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Yeah my thighs are bigger than my waist. Not bigger than round my belly & hips, but bigger than my waist certainly.


The waist measurement is the person's circumference 1/2 inch below the belly button.


----------



## Blackjack (May 30, 2008)

AMbomb said:


> How much do you weigh? How tall is she and how much does she weigh?



Dude... I can totally hear you fapping from here. Stop being so damn creepy.


----------



## Gingembre (May 30, 2008)

AMbomb said:


> The waist measurement is the person's circumference 1/2 inch below the belly button.



I've got a high waist (and a slightly lower-than-normal belly button, but that's nother story)...1/2 inch below my belly button definitely isn't my waist. But fair enough if that's the general measurement.....then my thighs probably aren't bigger coz my ass is in the way?! I dunno, i'm confused now *lol*! Am sticking with my original answer before I make myself sound like a freak!


----------



## Gingembre (May 30, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> you find new ways to prove your hotness all the time lol



Heh heh, how did i miss this?! Thanks very much


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 30, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Dude... I can totally hear you fapping from here. Stop being so damn creepy.



and if you can be heard fapping over Blackjack's own fapping than you my friend are a fappuccino

Oh and I'll just take this time to say how much I adore big thighs. Mmm big thighs.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 30, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> I've got a high waist (and a slightly lower-than-normal belly button, but that's nother story)...1/2 inch below my belly button definitely isn't my waist. But fair enough if that's the general measurement.....then my thighs probably aren't bigger coz my ass is in the way?! I dunno, i'm confused now *lol*! Am sticking with my original answer before I make myself sound like a freak!



Nope, it's perfectly natural! My belly button is also much lower than my waist. Many people have it near their waist, but women who are high-waisted do not. And perhaps a high waist is indicative, since my waist is also smaller than my thighs, albeit slightly. How many times can I say "waist" in one post?! Jeez.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Nope, it's perfectly natural! My belly button is also much lower than my waist. Many people have it near their waist, but women who are high-waisted do not. And perhaps a high waist is indicative, since my waist is also smaller than my thighs, albeit slightly. How many times can I say "waist" in one post?! Jeez.



we all love your waist so the more times the better ;-)


----------



## sweet&fat (May 30, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> we all love your waist so the more times the better ;-)



Ah, such flattery. We all know you always love more!


----------



## AMbomb (May 31, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Nope, it's perfectly natural! My belly button is also much lower than my waist. Many people have it near their waist, but women who are high-waisted do not. And perhaps a high waist is indicative, since my waist is also smaller than my thighs, albeit slightly. How many times can I say "waist" in one post?! Jeez.



Are your thighs bigger than your torso at 1/2" below your belly button?


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 31, 2008)

Carla and I both have a 38" waist measurement, but her thighs have grown larger than that over the past few months.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 31, 2008)

Whatever happened to "how much do you weigh" and "what are you wearing" as valid questions?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Whatever happened to "how much do you weigh" and "what are you wearing" as valid questions?



Nerds took over....now we got the intricacies of the ratios between thighs and waists, I prefer the "what are you wearing" dudes.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I prefer the "what are you wearing" dudes.








I've been one for years; always irritates me that it's so associated with cybersex, and nobody'll answer the damn thing!


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I've been one for years; always irritates me that it's so associated with cybersex, and nobody'll answer the damn thing!



well, mebbe you need sound more personel and make it like an interesting question . Like so:

"Ladies, any of you have a hard time with Jeans on the hips or simply the butt? and if so, how hot do you feel when you wear em?"


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Nope, it's perfectly natural! My belly button is also much lower than my waist. Many people have it near their waist, but women who are high-waisted do not. And perhaps a high waist is indicative, since my waist is also smaller than my thighs, albeit slightly. How many times can I say "waist" in one post?! Jeez.



hey, all of you including the person you are in one package is just marvelous, not just the waist. Thighs too, but you can't have just the hips and waist, need someone attached there too!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jun 8, 2008)

AMbomb said:


> The waist measurement is the person's circumference 1/2 inch below the belly button.



Umm, this isn't true. The waist is the smallest naturally occuring part of one's mid section.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 8, 2008)

Um, I thought everyone's waist was smaller than their thighs?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 8, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Um, I thought everyone's waist was smaller than their thighs?




I don't think it would work that way for most people.... ??

unless you meant the other way around? Now I'm confused.


----------



## Frankhw (Jun 8, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Um, I thought everyone's waist was smaller than their thighs?



I think they mean "Does each thigh idividually measure larger than your waist?"


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> I think they mean "Does each thigh idividually measure larger than your waist?"



yup yup, which is VERY rare to find for the most part, only know of two people on the boards which do model. Asshley and Bigcutie Jenny, they seem to be the only ones with that kind of deal, larger than waist thighs.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 8, 2008)

oh my no. Both my thighs together measure more than my waist, but not one.


----------



## Caine (Jun 8, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> oh my no. Both my thighs together measure more than my waist, but not one.



thats why I said its rare, I know there are LOTS of ladies who have larger hips than their waists, but one thigh/hip bigger than her waist? VERY rare.


----------

